# Any tips on how to minimize torque steering



## Hafus (Apr 9, 2005)

Hi All,

Just mounted a new motor and my daughter and I took it out to CJ to run this morning. The boat really flew....unfortunately, I forgot my GPS to measure top speed. The only issue encountered was some pretty heavy torque steering. If I release the wheel, the boat would make a SHARP right turn. I am running a 16' Cajun Bass Boat with a 75HP Optimax. I have ordered a hydrofoil to reduce bow rise and attain quicker plane. Will this help torque steer as well? As always, any info is greatly appreciated.

Hafus


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

there is an adjustment on the lower unit,it is a torque tab ,it hangs down just above the prop. loosen the bolt and turn it towards the pull.the foil will not help the pulling.heres a pic of the torqe tab.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

http://forums.iboats.com/bbBoard.cgi?a=viewthread;fid=34;gtid=1201370


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Like stated adjust your tab, and then send the hydrafoil back. I am not a big fan of them. I had a trolling plate on my Erie boat and I actually lost top speed with it. I got on plane great though. I also wasn't crazy about drilling into my motor. The plate broke and I sent it back and now there 4 holes in my motor. I had a bad experience with it . IMHO I think they are not really worth the money.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Yep, adjust your trim tab on the motor.
Also make sure you are loaded fairly level, while setting still, at the launch point.
My boat pulls when the load is not balenced from port to starboard.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

WalleyeGuy said:


> Yep, adjust your trim tab on the motor.
> Also make sure you are loaded fairly level, while setting still, at the launch point.
> My boat pulls when the load is not balenced from port to starboard.



exactly what i thought when i read the first post. i have 2 batterys, 6 gal aux fuel tank and a 9.9 kicker on the port side and mine likes to pull a bit at higher speeds. im in the process of moving a battery and the fuel tank to the starboard side. i beleive it will cure the problem. yes, balance your load.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Find someone with the same boat and see what hole the motor is mounted on, a slight tweak here might help your planing problem or try a different prop.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

I was thinking the same as K gone. In addition to setting the trim tab on the engine correctly, also check to ensure the engine is mounted at the right height on the transom. Place a straight edge along the bottom surface of the hull extended out to the motor's cavitation plate on the lower unit. Check to see that the cavitation plate is slightly above the surface of the hull directly in front of the engine. If the engine is too low on the transom, that could cause your bowsteer problems. If you run the engine trimmed in (down) too far, the boat will also want to bowsteer as well. 

Workdog


----------



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

The TRIM TAB is on the lower unit above your prop. This is adjusted to keep your boat in a straight line while idling and slow speeds. You need to install a Torque Tab. It is a wedge shaped piece of aluminum about 1.125 x 6". It attaches to your skeg and reduces steering torgue at the steering wheel. However, due to the physics of torgue, when you release the steering wheel at speed your motor will still turn to the right. Raider


----------



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

The definition of TORQUE! When youre in the bathtub and fart, the bubble goes "TORQUE"!  Raider


----------



## Hafus (Apr 9, 2005)

All,

Thanks very much for your inputs and advice. I'll start by adjusting the trim tab and see how that works out. If that doesn't alleviate the problem, I'll explore the use of the torque tab. All of you on this forum have saved me from some major headaches........Thanks Again!!

Very Respectfully,

Thom


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

hey lakeraider, which type of torque tab do you recommend? weld on or rivet?


----------



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

The rivot models often come off. If you use the rivot style go to a 3/16 diameter rivot instead of the 1/8" supplied. Being a welder-fabricator by trade, I usually weld mine on with a heli-arc. Some of the late model high performance Mercs have a torque tab cast into the skeg from the factory. Raider


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Install a new steering system. Teleflex system SS147 is a single cable system for engines up to 150 hp. You can go to www.surplusunlimited.com and get the system for around $175. The helm COMPLETELY eliminates torque steer. Adjusting the trim tab will help but it may not make it go away completely. The Teleflex system will, 100%. Not free like an adjustment or cheap like a hydrofoil (that won't help anyway) but it's absolutely effective. 

UFM82


----------



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

I installed the dual cable teleflex no feedback steering in my picklefork. Your correct, No Steering torque at all. I hate the no feedback steering, no feel for the engine at all. Definately nice for a straight run, turns absolutely are a fight at times. I even run a hydraulic CMC jackplate and can,t find a sweetspot with the no feedback. My question is, is there an adjustment to the clutch assembly in this steering rack to make it easier to turn at high speed? I wish I could get my hands on a quick disconnect dual steering from Mercury. They quit making them. Raider


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

I will say that I do not like the steering on my boat in that regard. It does take two hands at times to steer but my boat isn't designed for tight turns anyway so it really doesn't matter. I do like that I can run for miles without fighting the steering wheel. That was a huge plus when running 20 miles offshore last summer. I can't imagine having to hold that wheel for an hour straight the way it used to be. 

For the best steering system all around, go with a hydraulic system. However, even a Baystar system will run you $600 and the Seastar goes close to a grand. But they sure steer nice...

UFM82


----------

